

Social website (theFacebook) draws heavy traffic (2004) - houseofshards
http://chicagomaroon.com/2004/05/07/social-website-draws-heavy-traffic/

======
ericglyman
"Other students mistrust the social network that The Facebook provides. D __
__* S __ __*, a first-year in the College, has not registered a profile. "

Ten years later, still no profile. This guy is stubborn.

